# Scioto County Monster Buck



## kzaph23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got my new crossbow 11/14/11. Sighted it in that friday, was in the woods saturday morning. Went in about 6:45, then is started getting daylight and it was about 30 min then i seen a deer across the feild from me in a little strip of woodn in between the feild and the creek. As i watched i seen a doe cross the feild over to the right of me then i seen the buck following right behind. I turned around hoping she would lead him right behind me to get a shot. As i sat i heard her coming. There was a little window to shoot cause of the trees and such. Then the doe walked right where i wanted then the buck was right behind. I was shaking so bad i dont know how i took the shot. But i did, and hit high on the rib cage. Hit lungs and spinal cord. Drop in his tracks, never moved. score is 203 3/8. Net 197 3/8. greatest mass is 6 inches with a 19 1/2 in spread.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations, thats a deer of a lifetime !


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Awesome Buck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

What a beast. Congratulations.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

That's an awesome buck! Hiding out in Scioto County, he must have been one smart old deer. Don't forget to register with the Buckeye Big Buck Club in the crossbow category. I think you're a shoe-in for the awards banquet in 2013 and they'll want you to display at the Deer and Turkey expo ( if you're in to those kinds of things, but it is fun ). Congratulations, once in a lifetime.

http://www.buckeyebigbuckclub.org/homepage.html


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats one heck of a buck. Awesome! Definitely want to see the mount when u get it back!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome deer. World class for sure...Congratulations


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Whoa! That thing is a freaking giant, that right there, is what dreams are made of. congrats on your deer!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

That is very nice, good job.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice deer congrats


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not asking for your spot, but I hunt in the south webster and wheelersburg area, where you from?


----------



## kzaph23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. And i got him in the shawnee forest. We have private land out in west portsmouth. Never knew anything like that was in there.


----------

